# Finish the sentence.



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

*I've been a gun nut for so long that...*

_I helped John Browning with his first slide action gun._


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

the rocks I loaded into my blunderbuss have turned to sand.

:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

TOF said:


> the rocks I loaded into my blunderbuss have turned to sand.
> 
> :smt1099


You're so old I had to look up the word blunderbuss to find out what it was. Dude, u b OLD!:smt082


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> You're so old I had to look up the word blunderbuss to find out what it was. Dude, u b OLD!:smt082


That's why my daughter named me The Old Fart pardner. :mrgreen:

Methuselah should live so long.

:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> *I've been a gun nut for so long that...*
> 
> _I helped John Browning with his first slide action gun._


I tested the first match lock rifle.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Hillary Rodham Clinton...


----------

